# sudden problem with liyu sc631e-630 cutter



## ghod (Aug 1, 2012)

hi everyone, 
i have a liyu sc631e-630, i have been using it without many problems for around a year now, yesterday the cutter just stopped cutting properly. it seems to cut random parts of the design almost always right at the start skips bits. i have had no problems with this before . i have been told it could be to do with the white strip having scores in it ?? i have ordered a new strip. the cutter makes the same noises as before seems to move around but only cuts random bits. i'm not a 100% sure that it would still cut the perfect design but by eye it looks like it move normally but only cuts randomly. any help would be much appreciated as i have oreders sitting here waiting.
thanking you in advance 
chris


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello, 

what software are you using with your cutter?
have you changed any settings in your software/device manager?


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

If you could double check your setting in device manager and in your cutting software.

Device manager:

Try keep the com port to around 1-3
Baud rate: 9600
Flow control: hardware

Cutting software settings:
make sure the baud rate is 9600 
and match the com ports up as in device manager

(Manufacturer Liyu , cutter - Sc631-Sc630 or Sc631e-Sc631-630)

If the cut is stilling playing up slightly (Manufacturer uscutter , cutter - us lazerpointer 48)


----------

